#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Which are the best places in Sri Lanka to visit in Sri Lanka for Great Photos?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

Sri Lanka is boon with nature's glorious beauty. We attract more foreigners to our country with these natural resources. Other than exploring places we love to take pictures.Because pictures allow us to capture our experiences and moments.

Can you guys tell me some wonderful places in Sri Lanka Where we can get great photos?



PS: If you have the pictures of the places share them here!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sri Lanka is boon with nature's glorious beauty. We attract more foreigners to our country with these natural resources. Other than exploring places we love to take pictures.Because pictures allow us to capture our experiences and moments.
> 
> Can you guys tell me some wonderful places in Sri Lanka Where we can get great photos?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: If you have the pictures of the places share them here!


Definitely sigirya is an ancient place everyone ought to go and nuwaraleya. These are some the places where you can take some of the best photos

----------


## Bhavya

> Definitely sigirya is an ancient place everyone ought to go and nuwaraleya. These are some the places where you can take some of the best photos


Thanks for sharing these places Moana, As you said in sigirya we can collect both ancient and natural pictures. And in nuwareliya, We can take the best pictures in the natural surroundings

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sri Lanka is boon with nature's glorious beauty. We attract more foreigners to our country with these natural resources. Other than exploring places we love to take pictures.Because pictures allow us to capture our experiences and moments.
> 
> Can you guys tell me some wonderful places in Sri Lanka Where we can get great photos?
> 
> PS: If you have the pictures of the places share them here!


Simply Sri Lankan is naturally beautiful anywhere you go, it all depend on how you see those. To watch more natural visit central province. Hope it will match your expectations.

----------


## Bhavya

> Simply Sri Lankan is naturally beautiful anywhere you go, it all depend on how you see those. To watch more natural visit central province. Hope it will match your expectations.


True Assassin Sri Lanka is boon with natural beauty, And I agree with you central province is the best place for natural side seeing.

----------

